

Optimus – Ring middleware for front-end performance optimization - robertfw
https://github.com/magnars/optimus

======
adambard
Of course there's a namespace called `optimus.prime`.

~~~
magnars
It didn't feel right naming it `optimus.core` :)

------
myhf
What's Ring?

~~~
pjscott
What WSGI is for Python,

and what Rack is for Ruby,

Ring is for Clojure.

~~~
bradhe
That was...nearly poetic.

